# Need advice: very worried about long-term constipation



## zach1215 (Jun 2, 2013)

Hi everyone,

I am a 26 year old male, and am extremely worried about my health because of my bowel habits. I have had mild constipation on and off for as long as I can remember (since I was 15-16 years old), but things got really got bad when I hurt my neck and started doing pain pills when I was 22. I stopped them in 2011, and started taking subutex 3mg a day which I am still on, which definitely is a contributing factor to ths problem. For the last few years I have grown completely dependent on enemas and laxatives. My routine has been the same for the last few years. Every 6-8 days, right on schedule, I get the urge (sometimes I have taken laxatives during the week sometimes not), I go to the pharmacy, buy a fleet enema, and do it. It's always the same. Warning: my post is somewhat graphic from this point on). After I get about 15 or so hard, pingpong ball sized clumps out that have impacted with some digging and straining, it's usually smooth sailing from there, with normal, soft stool following the train. After 30 minutes, the final result is always an impressive feat, but after all, it's a weeks worth of food (I think? I can't imagine there's anymore still in inside me after such a large BM). Although it's been about 5-6 years of chronic enema use, for the last 2 years, I've found the initial clumps are so hard I have to use my finger to help break up the impaction, and guide the impaction out as I push.

My last last BM, yesterday, was particularly disconcerting, and has me worried. This time it was almost 9 days since my last BM, and I didn't really have any urge, but I knew it was past due. So frantically I ran to the pharmacy and got two enemas, administered one, but only managed to get out like 2 small balls even with digging. The rest of the mass was so far up I couldn't manage to get a grip on it with my finger, and after a few minutes I started to panic "This can't be happening, omg I am going to die!", I immediately administered another enema which quickly induced a HUGE wave of peristalsis and, like a pro, managed to do what I normally do. This was the first time I've ever needed to do two enemas.

I feel like if I don't do something, I am going to die. I already have had some serious medical conditions. I had a cancer of the lymphatic system called Burkitt's Lymphoma when I was 5 years old, and had a tumor removed from my gastro-intestinal track, and during that procedure they had to remove 8 inches of my colon. Although my chemo treatment was successful and I've been cancer-free for 21 years, I know my system is more vulnerable than most, and I need to be very cautious with my health. I know I definitely need to see a doctor about this as, but I am so scared about what I will be told. I suspect (but don't know for sure), that my lower colon has expanded from holding waste, which is why it just sits there, and my only option would be surgery. But, I can't afford surgery. I have been putting off seeing a Dr. because I want to get insured first before going to the doctor, but believe it or, at age 26, I have been denied health insurance! My agent suspects it's the fact I had cancer years ago, but technically it's not a pre-existing condition since I am cancer free. I plan to apply for my state's federal risk pool sometime this week, but don't know how much longer I will be able to keep up my current habit. I'm also a long-term diet soda addict, which perhaps could also be a contributing factor. Starting yesterday, I am quitting them and only going to drink juices and water. Stool softeners do nothing except make give me horrible stomach pains on the third to fourth day of my week long cycle. Miralax doesn't work either. I just want to go to the bathroom like a normal person.









Zach


----------



## Aphrodite871 (Jun 1, 2013)

im sorry to hear this. thats so sad that you've been denied insurance at young age! do you eat alot of fiber? maybe eating some fiber would do you some good? as soon as you get insured i would go to the doctor. maybe try some suppostories or that stuff that they make you drink for a colonoscopy. i wish you the best of luck!

im sorry i wasn't any help


----------



## Sean (Feb 8, 1999)

Hey Zach. I can completely relate. I have had chronic constipation since I was about 15 - now over half of my life. I am also completely laxative (or enema) dependent. I usually go once a week. I induce the movement on the weekend, since it is more convenient to deal with it when I don't have to go to work. I have been on every kind of prescription med except Lizness, and nothing has worked. I was diagnosed with colonic inertia a few years back. X-rays and colonoscopies have revealed that I also have megacolon - which means that my colon is significantly enlarged. I also have a redundant loop in my colon - essentially an extra foot or so of length. My personal opinion is that the megacolon has been caused by the colonic inertia and the infrequent bowel movements that result from that. There have been times that I have been so constipated that I literally think my entire colon has been packed with the hard stool that you describe.

I know how you feel, but constipation is NOT going to kill you. It just seems like it sometimes. I have just learned to deal with it - largely with over the counter remedies. It really helps if you know exactly what condition you are dealing with. Then, you can more effectively figure out how to treat the symptom. Knowledge is power, and my breakthrough came when I finally went to a university teaching hospital here in Houston and went through a full gastrointestinal workup. Of course, I had insurance. I don't know how I would have paid for it otherwise. My advice to you is to get that insurance through the state's high risk pool, and then get to a leading medical center as soon as possible. It is best if you can find one that has a team that specializes in intestinal motility disorders.

For the short term, you might want to try a different laxative/enema routine. I would start by taking something twice a week instead of every 6-8 days. That way, the stool won't have as much time to get impacted. Have you tried Dulcolax? That is the one thing that ALWAYS works for me. Take 3 or 4 tablets, though. Two may not be enough to give you results. Feel free to send me a private message if you want to chat.


----------



## bellaroma (Apr 27, 2013)

I can relate as well. As frustrating as constipation is, it's not as life-threatening as you probably think. I can easily go 2-3 weeks without a BM and even then I have to finally take something to help me go. I rarely ever have the urge on my own. I'm a 33 year old female and have been dealing with this since my sophomore year of high school. You may just have to modify your diet (I'm currently trying gluten/wheat free and so far so good) and use whatever herbal or OTC meds you find that actually work for you. I've been taking a dose of Miralax daily for almost 2 years and it helps me tremendously, but it doesn't work for everyone so it's definitely trial-and-error. Good luck!


----------



## Gooby (May 11, 2013)

Everyone is different, and different things work for different people. For me, what works best is to never let the stool get to the point where it becomes dry and compacted, resulting in constipation. I eat a few prunes, drink a small amount of prune juice, and swallow a magnesium pill (250mg) with each meal. That way, there is sorbitol and fiber (from the prunes and prune juice) and magnesium mixing in with my food in each meal. The sorbitol is not digested well by humans, and magnesium is not absorbed well, so both of them end up passing into my colon along with the food, where they draw water into the colon, slowing transit time and keeping the stool moist, so it passes more easily. It has been very helpful for me. 



The best fiber sources seem to be fruits, then to a lesser extent, veggies (I find raw kale to be helpful), and inulin, and in my opinion, it is best to avoid wheat and grains as much as possible. And of course, avoid dairy products, which are very binding.


----------



## zach1215 (Jun 2, 2013)

Thank you everyone for your words of advice. Honestly I hadn't checked back on my original post because I was afraid of what some of the replies would say, but your words of encouragement actually have me feeling a little better. I have submitted my application for my state's risk pool insurance plan and am awaiting an answer. In the meantime, my BM habits are still same, no better no worse than what I originally described, although I still have not made any changes to my lifestyle or diet. Sean, you mentioned somehting about bowel motility specialists in Houston. I also live in Texas and would love to start exploring some of my options for treatment.

Zach


----------



## Sean (Feb 8, 1999)

Zach,

Sorry that you are not doing any better. In order to find a gastroenterologist in Houston that specializes in motility issues, you may want to start with these links:

http://www.utphysicians.com/?search-class=DB_CustomSearch_Widget-db_customsearch_widget&widget_number=preset-2&-1=Physician&cs-all-0=gastroenterology&search=Search

http://search-public.bcm.edu/search?partialfields=specialtyid%3A2266&client=fap&proxystylesheet=fap&site=find-a-doctor&output=xml_no_dtd&sort=date%3AD%3AL%3Ad1&entqr=3&oe=UTF-8&ie=UTF-8&ud=1&filter=0&getfields=*&num=1000&physiciannametext=&departmentnametext=&specialtynametext=Gastroenterology&gendernametext=&department=&doctor=&specialty=2266&gender=


----------



## Bobbie C. (Jul 11, 2013)

Zach hi, I also have the same issues you do. After reading these boards I have learned I have IBS-C. Who knew? Not my doctor! These post have been very informative. Please look around and you will get some ideas on how to help yourself as I have. Things doctors do not tell you things like diet, keep a food journal. Eat small amounts. How to make protein shakes, etc... I don't know about you but I did not know that my pain throughout my body was related to my IBS. Nor did I know that taking 250 Mil of magnesium might help. Good luck with your ventures. And your not alone!!


----------



## Steph281 (Jul 18, 2013)

zach1215 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I am a 26 year old male, and am extremely worried about my health because of my bowel habits. I have had mild constipation on and off for as long as I can remember (since I was 15-16 years old), but things got really got bad when I hurt my neck and started doing pain pills when I was 22. I stopped them in 2011, and started taking subutex 3mg a day which I am still on, which definitely is a contributing factor to ths problem. For the last few years I have grown completely dependent on enemas and laxatives. My routine has been the same for the last few years. Every 6-8 days, right on schedule, I get the urge (sometimes I have taken laxatives during the week sometimes not), I go to the pharmacy, buy a fleet enema, and do it. It's always the same. Warning: my post is somewhat graphic from this point on). After I get about 15 or so hard, pingpong ball sized clumps out that have impacted with some digging and straining, it's usually smooth sailing from there, with normal, soft stool following the train. After 30 minutes, the final result is always an impressive feat, but after all, it's a weeks worth of food (I think? I can't imagine there's anymore still in inside me after such a large BM). Although it's been about 5-6 years of chronic enema use, for the last 2 years, I've found the initial clumps are so hard I have to use my finger to help break up the impaction, and guide the impaction out as I push.
> 
> ...


I am nineteen years old and also have chronic constipation issues. It's been happening for years and eventually I had prolapse because of the straining. No one believed be about the prolapse because of how young I was ( 18 ) and i eventually had to take a picture of it which was embarressing but I knew what it was I just needed a doctor to believe me. Last year I had surgery to correct it and for a month or so I was able to control myself but it seemed like the muscles in my rectum weren't working right and I had to use my fingers to pick out the stool. But I was able to go. Then I started drinking soda again ( i had slipped up ) and binging and it's all come back. I put back on the weight i lost from not eating after the surgey and now i have back pain and heavyness in my arms. Miralax isn't helping me either and enemas are only temporary relief. I'm afraid to talk to my mom because she is fed up with the fact that it's something that keeps happening. I feel very alone with this problem and that only makes me even more worried. I don't know where to go with this now. My gi doctor no longer takes my inssurance and finding a new one that does is becoming very hard.


----------



## Steph281 (Jul 18, 2013)

Sean said:


> Hey Zach. I can completely relate. I have had chronic constipation since I was about 15 - now over half of my life. I am also completely laxative (or enema) dependent. I usually go once a week. I induce the movement on the weekend, since it is more convenient to deal with it when I don't have to go to work. I have been on every kind of prescription med except Lizness, and nothing has worked. I was diagnosed with colonic inertia a few years back. X-rays and colonoscopies have revealed that I also have megacolon - which means that my colon is significantly enlarged. I also have a redundant loop in my colon - essentially an extra foot or so of length. My personal opinion is that the megacolon has been caused by the colonic inertia and the infrequent bowel movements that result from that. There have been times that I have been so constipated that I literally think my entire colon has been packed with the hard stool that you describe.
> 
> I know how you feel, but constipation is NOT going to kill you. It just seems like it sometimes. I have just learned to deal with it - largely with over the counter remedies. It really helps if you know exactly what condition you are dealing with. Then, you can more effectively figure out how to treat the symptom. Knowledge is power, and my breakthrough came when I finally went to a university teaching hospital here in Houston and went through a full gastrointestinal workup. Of course, I had insurance. I don't know how I would have paid for it otherwise. My advice to you is to get that insurance through the state's high risk pool, and then get to a leading medical center as soon as possible. It is best if you can find one that has a team that specializes in intestinal motility disorders.
> 
> For the short term, you might want to try a different laxative/enema routine. I would start by taking something twice a week instead of every 6-8 days. That way, the stool won't have as much time to get impacted. Have you tried Dulcolax? That is the one thing that ALWAYS works for me. Take 3 or 4 tablets, though. Two may not be enough to give you results. Feel free to send me a private message if you want to chat.


I do have to say something in regards to the comments about it being fatal. This is only semi true. You can become so full of poop that your intestines rupture and then you can die of infection so while it takes a lot for that to happen it can be fatal.


----------



## Steph281 (Jul 18, 2013)

Steph281 said:


> I do have to say something in regards to the comments about it being fatal. This is only semi true. You can become so full of poop that your intestines rupture and then you can die of infection so while it takes a lot for that to happen it can be fatal.


I know that's probably not helpful but it's best to be informed.


----------



## alxp (Dec 29, 2011)

Zach,

I'm also sorry to hear about your chronic constipation. I have lived with this condition for a long time. It would be helpful to get relief more frequently--don't wait a long time to try to empty your colon. My gastroenterologist says I need to go twice a day. I agree with him. Otherwise I feel bloated and have hemmorhoids, which are miserable. The only way I can go is by taking OTC senna products (stimulant laxatives), stool softeners, and Amitiza (prescription medication). Amitiza alone isn't helpful. I also do warm water enemas if I need to to feel better. I worry about the long term effects of my routine, but don't see any other option. Eating high fiber foods aren't helpful for me, because all the fiber just sits there in my colon. I feel better eating a diet of foods easy to digest. As I said earlier, my best advice is to not let your colon get backed up. Good luck.

Alex


----------



## Double Trouble (Apr 8, 2013)

I know how frustrating and painful chronic constipation can be. I am a 52 yr.old female and have struggled with constipation since I was a preschooler. I was even hospitalized once when I was about 3 or 4. I remember my mom making me eat stewed prunes and when that didn't work she would give me a suppository and enema. I would still have strain as hard as I could to force the hard stool out and my face would get red hot and have tears streaming down my face because it was excruciating painful to go. Even as an adult I get constipated if I don't move my bowels within 48 hours of my last BM.

Two years ago I went on the internet to search for a way to combat my chronic constipation problem without having to use enemas or any other stimulant laxatives. I found an article on Bowel Retraining for constipation. I read the article thoroughly and started following the program the next morning, I eat a breakfast that has a high dietary fat content and drink a hot beverage with caffeine but no hot chocolate. Because I don't drink coffee or tea I warm a glass of water in the microwave and add fresh squeezed lemon and a scoop of Citrucel. About 30 minutes I finish my breakfast I would go sit on the toilet for up to 30 minutes to see if I could move my bowels. If I didn't go then I would use a glycerin suppository to help me to go. I had to use the suppository for the first three days I was on the program. After about a week I had been able to establish a daily routine of being able to move my bowels after I ate my breakfast. I have to allow up to 30 minutes on the toilet every day to move my bowels. I listen to relaxing music and I take slow deep breaths and hold it up to the count 15 and slowly exhale and I keep repeating the cycle until I am able to move my bowels. It helps me not to strain and it doesn't hurt to go that way. Instead of eating a high fat breakfast I now eat a bowl of oatmeal with ground flax seed and six stewed apricots or prunes. At lunch I eat a piece of fruit and or tossed salad, dinner I have two fresh vegetables. I drink at least 64 oz. of water a day. When I get lazy and don't make time to sit on the toilet for at least 30 minutes every day to move my bowels I get constipated again. I can't allow myself to go more than 48 hours without moving my bowels. I use a glycerin suppository to help me to go if I haven't moved my bowels within 48 hours of my last BM. I hope this will be helpful to you as it has been for me.


----------



## ZophaiRoberts (Jul 23, 2013)

Hello Zach..

First of all you have to aware of your daily fiber intake. When you are facing constipation problems should increase dietary fiber intake, getting sufficient amount of fiber makes your stool softer and bulkier so it is to expel. A normal person needs to consume 25-30 grams of fiber to get relief from constipation. Fresh fruits, vegetables, beans and whole grains are best sources to get rid of constipation. Avoid dairy foods and meets for a while, these foods are worsening your constipation.

Fruits: Fruits contain fiber like apple, pineapple, prunes, pears and peaches. If you don't like to eat you can drink juices. By consuming them, they regulate your digestion system as result constipation will go away.

Vegetables: In addition to fruits vegetables consumption should be taken into consideration. Broccoli, carrot, celery, beans are rich in fiber. Broccoli is the top healthy vegetable super rich in fiber.

Whole Grains: Corns are rich in fiber, you can either eat popcorn or corn.

Water: In some cases dehydration causes constipation, try to consume more and more water.

Exercise: You should consider some extra exercise to physically make your body consume more energy so that digestion can be improved. Regular exercises like running, jogging, cycling, skipping are good choices to make you feel free from constipation.

I hope it helps.


----------



## jdinvirginia (Jul 13, 2013)

Zach,

Sorry to hear of your problems.

I am fecal incontinent due to severe chronic constipation which causes overflow diarrhea. The cause is constipation but the symptom often is diarrhea.

I also suffer a defecation disorder and incomplete evacuation. One simple product which has helped is Calmol 4 lubricating rectal suppositories. They may be purchased or ordered over the counter - no prescription necessary. They contain only cocoa butter and zinc oxide - no active ingredients. They are not a laxative. They make a bowel movement easier by lubricating the rectum and stool, reduce the frequency of incomplete evacuation, and make cleanup a little easier (less wiping).

When you mention enemas I presume that you mean the Fleet's enamas. I would encourage you to get away from the Fleets. If you feel that you need an enema, try a traditional enema instead. Done correctly, it is a lot less harsh on your system. Under the direction of my gastroenterologists I cope with my bowel incontinence by administering clearing enemas every morning to prevent fecal accidents later in the day (don't laugh - it works). I have written a serious and lengthy paper on the subject. My white paper "Enemas to Control Fecal Incontinence" is at the link below:
http://groups.yahoo.com/group/Incont/files/Enemas%20for%20fecal%20incontinence.pdf

Good luck and let me know if you have any questions.

--JD


----------



## xanmurphy (Jul 24, 2013)

Constipation occurs when bowel moments are difficult or less frequent. Bowel moments vary person to person. Some have 2 to 3 times a day and some have 1 or none a day. If we haven't bowel moment for 3 to 4 days then the stool becomes harder to pass out and the harmful toxins may pass into the blood stream. Constipation occurs at any age. If we follow diet we can avoid this type of problems. We need to increase fiber intake, fiber can make the stool softer so that it can flush out easily from the colon. Drink more water and water avoids dehydration, makes the stool move freely in the colon. Exercises also help to get relief from constipation. Exercises can improve metabolism so that we can consume extra food and it will digest easily. If all these natural ways are ineffective then go for colon irrigation, it is the effective way to cleanse the colon and make sure that this should be done in presence of expert therapist. I hope you will get relief very soon.


----------



## ZophaiRoberts (Jul 23, 2013)

xanmurphy said:


> Constipation occurs when bowel moments are difficult or less frequent. Bowel moments vary person to person. Some have 2 to 3 times a day and some have 1 or none a day. If we haven't bowel moment for 3 to 4 days then the stool becomes harder to pass out and the harmful toxins may pass into the blood stream. Constipation occurs at any age. If we follow diet we can avoid this type of problems. We need to increase fiber intake, fiber can make the stool softer so that it can flush out easily from the colon. Drink more water and water avoids dehydration, makes the stool move freely in the colon. Exercises also help to get relief from constipation. Exercises can improve metabolism so that we can consume extra food and it will digest easily. If all these natural ways are ineffective then go for colon irrigation, it is the effective way to cleanse the colon and make sure that this should be done in presence of expert therapist. I hope you will get relief very soon
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## xanmurphy (Jul 24, 2013)

Hello ZophaiRoberts... Colon irrigation is the process of cleansing the harmful toxins and unwanted materials from the colon. Colon irrigation also called as colon hydrotherapy, this process involves by passing the humid purified warm water into rectum with the help of special device called speculum which has one inlet and one out let. Inlet is used for passing the water into rectum and outlet is for flushing the faces out of the colon. The warm water makes the muscle in the colon expands and force the feces out. All this process will be done inpresence of expert therapist and it takes 40 - 50 mints. The no of colonics need depends on the colon health, dietary habits. After this process the client has to take nourishing soups, salads, steamed vegetables and avoid spicy food like bean dishes, dairy and sweets.


----------



## JuanitaFrapp (Jul 25, 2013)

Dear Zach. It's much said to hear your problems. Constipation generally happens when waste or stool moves excessively slowly through the digestive tract, making it come usually hard, dry, and small in size, it can be a painful and frustrating and it's difficult to eliminate. The waste results of absorption (stool) are impelled through your entrails by muscle withdrawals. The cause is constipation but the symptom often is diarrhea. Constipation is temporary and it's not serious. Understanding the Condition, causes, prevention, and treatment it will help you for relief life.

A diet with enough fiber (20 to 35 grams each day) helps the body from soft, huge stool. Consult a doctor or dietitian for a better advice and fitting eating methodology. High filament foods incorporate beans, entire grains and bran cereals, fresh fruits, and vegetables such as asparagus, Brussels sprouts, cabbage, and carrots. For people prone to constipation, limiting foods that have little or no fiber, such as ice cream, cheese, meat, and processed foods, is also important.


----------



## ZophaiRoberts (Jul 23, 2013)

xanmurphy said:


> Hello ZophaiRoberts... Colon irrigation is the process of cleansing the harmful toxins and unwanted materials from the colon. Colon irrigation also called as colon hydrotherapy, this process involves by passing the humid purified warm water into rectum with the help of special device called speculum which has one inlet and one out let. Inlet is used for passing the water into rectum and outlet is for flushing the faces out of the colon. The warm water makes the muscle in the colon expands and force the feces out. All this process will be done inpresence of expert therapist and it takes 40 - 50 mints. The no of colonics need depends on the colon health, dietary habits. After this process the client has to take nourishing soups, salads, steamed vegetables and avoid spicy food like bean dishes, dairy and sweets.


Hi xanmurphy, thanks to words about colon irrigation. How frequent a person can go for colon irrigation, rather than colon irrigation is there any other methods to cleanse the colon. As I knew high fiber levels and plenty water makes a person to maintain a healthy colon. Would you share any diet tips which we have to follow before and after colon irrigation?

Thank you.


----------



## xanmurphy (Jul 24, 2013)

ZophaiRoberts said:


> Hi xanmurphy, thanks to words about colon irrigation. How frequent a person can go for colon irrigation, rather than colon irrigation is there any other methods to cleanse the colon. As I knew high fiber levels and plenty water makes a person to maintain a healthy colon. Would you share any diet tips which we have to follow before and after colon irrigation?
> 
> Thank you.


Hello Zophai...As I mentioned above that, number of colonics depends on the colon health and dietary habits of a particular person. One time is sufficient for some people and other may have more than one time, so it depends on their colon health. Normally colon itself is sufficient for flush out the feces in most normal manner, if it is unable to flush out you should require to have colon therapies. If you follow a proper diet, no need for colon irrigation or any other process. After colonic the person has to follow a diet which includes more fiber and more water. Fiber and water can make the stools softer and it is easy for colon to flush out. So add fiber, vegetables, juices, water (10 glasses), in your diet. Exercises also helpful for colon health. After colon irrigation, If the person follow these diet tips he shouldn't require colon therapy next time. There are many colon therapies like Enema etc..


----------



## ZophaiRoberts (Jul 23, 2013)

xanmurphy said:


> Hello Zophai...As I mentioned above that, number of colonics depends on the colon health and dietary habits of a particular person. One time is sufficient for some people and other may have more than one time, so it depends on their colon health. Normally colon itself is sufficient for flush out the feces in most normal manner, if it is unable to flush out you should require to have colon therapies. If you follow a proper diet, no need for colon irrigation or any other process. After colonic the person has to follow a diet which includes more fiber and more water. Fiber and water can make the stools softer and it is easy for colon to flush out. So add fiber, vegetables, juices, water (10 glasses), in your diet. Exercises also helpful for colon health. After colon irrigation, If the person follow these diet tips he shouldn't require colon therapy next time. There are many colon therapies like Enema etc..


Hi xanmurphy... Thank you so much valuable info and you gave your precious time to answering my quires.

Really good info, as a vegan (no eggs and dairy products, only fruits and veggies) mostly I prefer to take raw veggies and fruits rather than juices.

In fruits I prefer to take apple, pine apple, banana and grapes.

I hope these foods are enough to get essential fibers.

Thanks to your info.


----------



## wigglesmom (Dec 12, 2002)

I am sorry that you are going through this, but I can relate as a constipation sufferer of 17 years. I'll tell you what helps me:

-Colonics-about every month or so. I tried not getting them and became very ill, and my colon filled with mucus. They are a life saver for me.

-Castor oil packs-read about how to do them online. They can help heal the colon

-This tea. I have it every other day. It used to be senna free, but they recently added senna. I am not thrilled about that, but it does really help me. I also use malva tea which also helps a bunch http://www.elitegroup1628.com/US-Brand-Ultra-Slim-Tea-20bags_p_774.html

-Lots of flax, hemp seeds, chia seeds

-Magnesium pills nightly


----------



## xanmurphy (Jul 24, 2013)

ZophaiRoberts said:


> Hi xanmurphy... Thank you so much valuable info and you gave your precious time to answering my quires.
> 
> Really good info, as a vegan (no eggs and dairy products, only fruits and veggies) mostly I prefer to take raw veggies and fruits rather than juices.
> 
> ...


Why we are talking to increase fiber intake means it helps not only for weight loss but also colon issues. if you increase fiber intake you should increase your water consumption levels. Don't increase suddenly, add fiber gradually to give your gastrointestinal tract time to adapt. Some other foods, which are high rich in fiiber Bran(corn, wheat and rice), Dried Herbs, Spices, Peppers,cocoa powder, dark chocolate,flax seeds,dry roasted soybeans,sun dried tomatoes, almonds. pecans,pistachios,sunflower seeds, beans, passion fruit(Granadilla), all these are high in fiber foods.


----------



## ZophaiRoberts (Jul 23, 2013)

xanmurphy said:


> Why we are talking to increase fiber intake means it helps not only for weight loss but also colon issues. if you increase fiber intake you should increase your water consumption levels. Don't increase suddenly, add fiber gradually to give your gastrointestinal tract time to adapt. Some other foods, which are high rich in fiiber Bran(corn, wheat and rice), Dried Herbs, Spices, Peppers,cocoa powder, dark chocolate,flax seeds,dry roasted soybeans,sun dried tomatoes, almonds. pecans,pistachios,sunflower seeds, beans, passion fruit(Granadilla), all these are high in fiber foods.


Hey xanmurphy&#8230; So nice of you, thanks to your valuable info. As a dieter I may not take all the foods which you have suggested. But I am trying to consume the rich fiber foods.

Thank you and keep sharing knowledge.


----------

